# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test Hartmut

## Hartmut S



----------


## Hartmut S

heute wurden meine kleinen rasiert.
die armen hündchen.

lieber konrad, wo bleibt dein labskaus  :L&auml;cheln: 
schau'  sie dir an, die armen . . . .



gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ahoi Captain

Den Labskaus hätt ich schon, aber ihr seid wieder mal mitsamt 
den Hündchen, die das Zeug fressen sollen, an uns vorbeigerfahren.
Schöne Tage unter Spaniens Sonne, 
derweil ich mich unter die St. Gallische Höhensonne legen muss.

Gruss an Brigitte
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Ahoi, Leinen los,

von mir mal eine kleine Anekdote im Zusammenhang mit einem Hund an Bord: Wie das Labskaus zu seinem Namen kam -* hier* -

Gruß vom Butenhamburger Harald.

----------


## Hartmut S

oh je,wir sind hier im test-forum, aber ich wollte es ja so.

lieber konrad, lieber harald,

das zeugs werden die hündchen dann später in kiel (Trp, wo die luft so gut ist ) bekommen.
wir helfen dir beim tragen  :L&auml;cheln:  .
den link vom lambskaus kannte ich bereits. 

schön, dass ihr hierher gefunden habt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> den link vom lambskaus kannte ich bereits.


Nu bissu dochn büschen tüdelig worn mit dat lambskaus - statt labskaus....

Alles Gute weiterhin nach dem Ablegen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Brigitte lacht sich hier schlapp.
"Lambskaus, nicht L . .  na ja . . .

Oh je, that's Hartmut

Ablegen übermorgen erst wieder. Morgen Uro.

Gruss
Seebär

----------


## Hartmut S



----------


## Hartmut S

âliebe/lieber XXX,

und dazu heute einen Glen Mhor 1982  - 30 Jahre alt, 
aber nur 2
ich kann wieder blöd sein . . . 
ich habe keine hp mehr, deswegen muss ich die fotos hier hochladen, kopieren, und danach wieder löschen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Tja, nur das . . . :

Keine Luxusjacht, wie manch einer vermutet hat.
(das mit harz 4 ist ein spass).
wir kennen aber natürlich die andere seite.
manche menschen sind schlauer als wir denken . . . 

meine beiden pontiac's , und den smart liebe ich trotzdem.
(sonst würde brigitte mir böööses sein *g* )

----------


## HGROES

igitt, Aschenbecher - qualmst du wieder ?

Oje Horst Günter

----------


## Hartmut S

> igitt, Aschenbecher - qualmst du wieder ?
> Oje Horst Günter


ein kleines "ja". - aber lange nicht mehr so viel, wie früher.
die aufregung war in den letzten 2 monaten zu viel für mich.
brigitte raucht aber nicht mehr. der ascher steht falsch.
der gehört meinen schwager.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

moin horst-günther,

so, - die fotos sind wieder raus. das war ein krampf.
das sah zu protzig aus, auch wenn ich es hier nur getestet hatte.
ich will ja nicht, dass jemand merkt, dass ich auch gerne mal kaviar fresse.
natürlich nur den schwarzen von aldi. der rote ist mir zu salzig. :L&auml;cheln: 

den transM lass ich mal stehen. der ist aus 2003. den bauen sie nicht mehr.
nur noch diese kommissbrot autos, SUVs, die aussehen wie eine zigarrenkiste.

das harz4 boot war nicht meins.
ich habe ein anderes foto vom boot eingestellt,, welches in etwa vergleichbar mit unserem boot ist.
siehe foto
es sind bekannte von uns, die wir mal vor 15 jahren in spanien durch die hunde kennen gelernt hatten. nur wegen urheberrechte des bildes.

----------


## HGROES

Moin Hartmut,
da wäre schon der Anker für mich nicht bezahlbar..
Komme gerade aus Stade, 4. Zofigo-Injektion, bin schon ein wenig angetörnt.

Schönen Abend noch und qualm nicht zu viel.

LG Horst Günter

----------


## Hartmut S

moin horst günther,
ich hatte gesten auch meinen senf bekommen.
der psa steigt bei mir.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## HGROES

Moin Hartmut, hoffentlich ist der PSA nicht zu sehr gestiegen?
Ich habe gestern Nacht mehrfach gekotz.. .
Heute geht es schon besser, na ja...

LG Horst Günter

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

dass der PSA-Wert nun steigt, ist mehr als bedauerlich. Ich bin fast schon froh, dass ich die die Lymphadenektomie, die mir in Heidelberg angeboten worden ist, nicht hab machen lassen, weil ich eigentlich nach einer Bestrahlung der befallenen Lymphknoten strebte. Das war bei mir leider nicht möglich. In Deinem Fall habe ich das Gefühl, dass nun eins zum anderen kommt. Erst die Ektomie, denn die Bestrahlung (oder war die von Anfang an angedacht?) und eventuell Bicalutamid dazu. Du kannst nun im Grunde genommen nicht mehr zurück. Zieh das durch. Vielleicht siehst Du ja doch noch einen Erfolg. Ich drücke Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

moin werner,

mein psa ist auf 1.73 gestiegen.
dieses kommt vermutlich durch meine kortison-therapie, die das immunsystem senkt, wegen meiner autoimmunerkrankung.

momentan kann ich es noch nicht einschätzen, ob meine letzte OP tatsächlich nicht erfolgreich war.
nur die ärzte sind sich bisher einig, das es ein erfolg war.
die bestrahlung war anfangs nicht geplant.
der arzt hatte zu viele befallene L-knoten bei mir gefunden.

lieber werner, zzt. kannst du das nicht auf dich übertragen. bei mir hatten die probleme, wegen meiner fibrose. das ist eine sehr seltene erkrankung.
daher bin ich auch so interessant für kiel.
wir verabreden uns später regelmäßig zum workshop

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Die Plauderecke ist wohl der falsche Ort für Erwägungen zum PSA-Anstieg.
Aber da Du das hier mittgeteilt hast ...:


Wenn Du den neuen Wert in Myprostate.eu nachträgst, wirst Du in Grafik
und Tabelle (zweitletzte Spalte, über 4 Messwerte) feststellen, dass die
Steilheit der Kurve bzw. die PSA-VZ in etwa dieselbe sei, wie vor der OP.
Aber auf einem um zwei Drittel tieferen Niveau, 1.1 statt 3.3ng/ml.
Damit hat die OP keineswegs nichts gebracht, sondern den Krebs um
rund zweidrittel Jahre zurückgeworfen.
Die Bestrahlung wird wohl noch mehr bringen.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad


@Horst-Günter
Dein Magen hoffentlich wieder aufnahmebereit?
Mahlzeit (sagt man so, glaube ich, nördlich des Weisswursthorizontes?)

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber konrad,

danke für deine, für mich recht gute positive einschätzung!

ich hatte hier nur geschrieben, weil werner hier geantwortet hat.
nun schreibe ich gleich bei mir weiter. es gibt aktuelles.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9289#post99289

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Hartmut's  Erkrankungen*

Aktuell: Clusterkopfschmerzen, M. Ormond, Pca

----------


## Hartmut S

Unser neues Boot für Usedom


Die Rechte dieses Bildes liegen noch bei www.boot24.com

Nur halb so groß, aber Ahoi . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

,Hübsches Boot und sicher gross genug für Zwei und
auch mal einen Gast ;-))
Die Hündchen sind ja grössenmässig gut vorbereitet.

Die Kuchenbude ist viel Wert am Haff.
Mückengaze gleich mit einplanen! wenn sie noch nicht vorhanden ist.
Und wofür wir Segler ausnahmsweise euch Diesler beneiden:
Ihr kommt unter den Brücken von Dievenow und Wollin durch,
während wir von Norden oder Osten kommend Seeseits
der Insel weiterschaukeln müssen bis zur Kaiserfahrt. 
Oder Mastlegen ...
Mein Geheimtipp im Haff: 
Ziegenort oder Trzebiez, mit einem i-Punkt auf dem zweiten Z.

In diesem Flachwasserrevier**,besonders wichtig:
immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!
Mehr gibt es dort ohnehin nicht.

Konrad



**Wir sind mal mitten im Fahrwasser der Swina auf 1.2m aufgelaufen,
dort wurde seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gebaggert, aber die Tonnen 
des 2m-Fahrwassers liegen noch dort. Mit dem Motorboot kommt
man wohl gut durch und erspart sich damit diese öde Kaiserfahrt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Nachtschwärmer,

wenn das kleine Boot einmal fertig ist, soll es nach Usedom.
Da werde ich diesen Sommer noch dran basteln.
Es reicht für 4 Personen und 2 Hündchen plus 2 Kauknochen.
Wir haben ja aber noch einen Campingwagen für eine weitere Unterkunft in der Nähe auf dem Campingplatz. Der Steht z.Zt  auch noch zu Hause.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

Kauknochen?
Kein Platz für "Lambskaus"?

Konrad


PS:
Ich schwärme nicht nacht,
sondern liege schlaflos im Kantonsspital SG,
wo man mich aufpäppelt für die morgige
Reise nach Heidelberg.
Derweil braut man in München mein Lu177-PSMA
zusammen. Der Gefahrguttransporter mit dem
Bleiköfferchen wird diesmal gewiss nicht im 
Schneegestöber steckenbleiben, wie am 2. Januar.

----------

